# ipod urgente.,

## Kobal

Comprei um ipod, mais so uso Linux. Agora preciso saber o que faço com o gtkpod e como configuro o kernel ?

Obrigado.

----------

## dafaca

O Gtkpod apenas gerencia seus arquivos de audio, tranferindo do ipod para o computador e vice-versa.

Se você ainda não usou o seu ipod, vai precisar formatar o hd dele. Se o seu kernel tem suporte a hotplug e usb ou firewire não há mais nada pra fazer. Pluga o ipod na usb, monte-o e pronto.

Ok, sei que foi extremamente resumido  :Wink:  , mas segue link para mais detalhes: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Using_an_iPod_With_Gentoo_Linux

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_iPod_Shuffle

Boa sorte.

----------

## Kobal

Oi dafaca. Como que formata,? ele já está carregando a bateria. Também não consegui criar o /dev/ipod , já tenho um disco sata como sda. Abraços.

----------

## dafaca

Você não precisa criar um /dev/ipod. Quando você plugar o ipod no computador execute:

```
#dmesg | tail
```

Para ver qual dispositivo foi reservado para o seu ipod. Normalmente é /dev/sda2. De qualquer forma se você estiver usando o HAL (as ultimas versões do gnome e kde usam) o ipod será montado automaticamente.

Sobre formatar o iPod, bem eu nunca fiz isto no linux, pois quando ganhei o meu (um iPod mini 2GB) o testei numa maquina windows e o iTune o formatou (Fat32) para mim. Alguns dizem que o iPod já vem de fabrica formatado para Mac (HFS+) se isto for verdade, então não precisa formatar nada, pois o linux suporta ambos sistemas. Então tente montar o seu ipod antes de qualquer coisa, se isto não funcionar então você terá duas opções. Consultar o google para encontrar tutoriais para formatar no linux, ou um Mac ou Windows com iTunes para formatar.

----------

## dafaca

O link abaixo mostra como formatar no linux.

http://people.csail.mit.edu/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html

Boa sorte

----------

## MetalGod

parece-me que voces fazem demasiadas perguntas qd podem ler a documentaçao disponivel nao sera' para o spam ?   :Wink: 

o meu ipod shuffle e' todo mantido atraves do banshee e do gtkpod. Para fazer mount ao ipod simplesmente uso o G-V-M mais nada.

----------

## Kobal

Já fiz todas as config, só não estou conseguindo criar o /dev/ipod. 

Olha o que acontece quando faço restart em hal dbus ...

gentoo cabral # /etc/init.d/hotplug restart

 * Stopping Automounter ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  problems stopping dependent services.

 *         "hotplug" is still up.

 * Starting Automounter ...

O que é G-V-M ?

----------

## dafaca

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> parece-me que voces fazem demasiadas perguntas qd podem ler a documentaçao disponivel nao sera' para o spam ?   

 

Agora fiquei com dúvida: 

Um moderador deve considerar como spam quando coloca-se links para outros sites?

----------

## MetalGod

 *dafaca wrote:*   

>  *MetalGod wrote:*   parece-me que voces fazem demasiadas perguntas qd podem ler a documentaçao disponivel nao sera' para o spam ?    
> 
> Agora fiquei com dúvida: 
> 
> Um moderador deve considerar como spam quando coloca-se links para outros sites?

 

Obviamente que nao mas acho que criar threads de facil resposta quando existe muita e boa documentação so serve para aumentar o numero de posts que esta na moda  :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Já fiz todas as config, só não estou conseguindo criar o /dev/ipod. 
> 
> Olha o que acontece quando faço restart em hal dbus ...
> 
> gentoo cabral # /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
> ...

 

nao faças restart ao hotplug faz unica e exclusivamente ao hald. Verifica se tens uma versao do dbus compativel com o hal sugiro a usares a versão estavel. Deves ter tambem o udev e um kernel recente de maneira a funcionar. Posta aqui o emerge info e as versoes que usas dessas aplicações

G-V-M e' gnome-volume-manager e' um frontend para hald/dbus/pmount para fazer mount automaticamente qd se insere cd's,dvd's,camaras,scanners etc... NO TEU CASO O IPOD   :Cool: 

Existe uma alternativa para quem nao usa gnome chamada ivman.

----------

## Kobal

Sem comentarios, nem se o Linus tivese aqui ia fazer funcionar. Tava desativado na bios.   :Confused: 

----------

